# What color am I?



## theurbanfarm (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm still learning my colors and genetics. Can anyone tell me what color this boy is? Coffee, Dove, Beige? They all kinda look the same to me from pictures online, haha.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks beige (in the UK we call stone)to me but it isn't possible to be sure from only a picture.


----------

